# Delonghi ESAM4200 Magnifica - Tech Problem



## CHogan13 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi All,

Thanks for your time in advance, i have had Delonghi ESAM4200 Magnifica for about 4 years now and haven't had any problems until now.

When using the Bean2Cup setting, the ground coffee seems to be forced upwards into the ground coffee middle section, its as though the previous ground coffee isn't being removed from the top of the diffuser and the new ground coffee is just sitting on top. Then it ends up with up with super watery coffee.

Has anyone experienced any problems like this?

Thanks!

Craig


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Craig,

Ive got a Delonghi b2c although its a different model. Ive had it 7 years and haven't experienced this problem. Do you clean it thoroughly on a regular basis? If used intensively it should be cleaned out every week. Not much help I'm afraid.

Richard


----------



## Coldowaldo (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi, I have this machine. I think it could be that the infuser (Gray plastic bit that coffee gets pressed into) needs greasing. The o rings can stick. It needs to slide up and down freely. Hope that helps. There is a good YouTube video on the cleaning process


----------

